# Integrated Cheat Codes: E-Sys Launcher V2.4.x



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> V2.4.2 is now available. It fixes the parsing issue when there are multiple group nodes in a cafd element.
> 
> And also, this little guy:
> ...
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks TM for the new revision.

The FDLCodes attached below implement two sets of FDL codings that relate to the F3x/F8x LED headlights:


*Activation of No-Glare High Beam Assistant*: specifically, Steps 2 and 3 as described in this post (Step 1 requires VO coding);

*Turning the amber sidemarker LEDs on/off*, as described in this thread.
*Requirements*: E-Sys Launcher v.2.4.2 or newer, F3x/F8x with LHM+TMS ECUs (this includes all F3x/F8x model other than F30/31 LCI), LED headlights (option code 5A2 or 552). In addition, the activation of No-Glare High Beam Assistant requires Adaptive LED headlights (552) and High-beam assistant (5AC).


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> V2.4.2 is now available. It fixes the parsing issue when there are multiple group nodes in a cafd element.
> ..
> Preview the changes before codes are applied


I have just tested V2.4.2, and the parsing issue is fixed! the little addition is sooo useful :thumbup:, because if not, you will have to copy/paste/search for every parameter to check it was applied correctly. So i do review before and after I apply. BTW, here's a UI challenge for you, double click inside the review window, takes you to that element in the coding window 

There was one another annoyance during the coding, is the maske field is not selectable, so you cant copy it, and have to guess how many trailing ones or zeores there are ... Thank you !


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

For a variety of reasons, I think it would be helpful when people post files containing codings that are not part of widely used Cheat Sheets to also provide a link to the source from which the codings are taken.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes good idea, hence why I provided the source I know of inside the file itself for the xxxxMDM feature as well added a small header. I am not sure if it's ok to post links to other forums, hence why I didn't do it directly in the thread.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Would be great if a coder could add all the useful features from Halsifer's cheat sheet here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517231&d=1435768263


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I think posting the modified XML here is better. That way, I won't be the bottleneck and people can just download and use them as they see fit. And I'll merge them with my copy and make it part of the next releases.
> 
> I can't make the cheat codes like a toggle, where it will be applied when you have it checked and removed when unchecked. Too many possibilities that it will be more of a problematic feature than a useful one. Having said that, you can create a new code with default value/s and state so in the description. That way, you have a code with default value/s and another with custom value/s.


Found something weird...

the temp code for some reason matches to SL14 instead of RDC_safety have same start end and mask :dunno:
mmmm i think the group id is wrong... should be 3001 instead of 3000

also trying to modify the fdlcodes.xml gives me and access denied unless you edit with elevated privileges

Also looks like for true	Angel Eyes Parking Light Brightness 50%	3062|68|68|11111111b|32;3062|79|79|11111111b|32 MAPPING_PARKL_V_R_PWM_1_LEFT	Werte=00	32 should be MAPPING_PARKL_V_R_PWM_2_RIGHT Start=80 Ende=80 Maske=11111111b

Just when you thought everything was there... you knock it out of the park with this feature....I see now the "master" in tokenmaster (banana)


----------



## grzegorz914 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,

It would be good if the E-Sys Launcher Pro was checking which FDL Codes are already activated and marked it.

regards


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

mvaccaro said:


> Found something weird...
> 
> the temp code for some reason matches to SL14 instead of RDC_safety have same start end and mask :dunno:
> mmmm i think the group id is wrong... should be 3001 instead of 3000
> ...


Yes, you have reason, GroupID with this mask is SL14. just change 3000 by 3001 and now is real RDC_safety

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I add any new modules and more Codes.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Thanks TM for the new revision.
> 
> The FDLCodes attached below implement two sets of FDL codings that relate to the F3x/F8x LED headlights:
> 
> ...


i add your .xml, to my file not problem, right?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ruben_17non said:


> i add your .xml, to my file not problem, right?


Not a problem: thanks for asking


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you guys. New update was just released with your cheat codes added. I updated the OP with the new FDLCodes.xml. Massive addition :thumbup:

Release notes and my field notes on E-Sys 3.27.1: http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2015/10/e-sys-launcher-243-pro-and-premium-and.html


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

mvaccaro said:


> ...also trying to modify the fdlcodes.xml gives me and access denied unless you edit with elevated privileges


Standard Win7+ behavior. Any files in protected locations (Program Files, Windows, C:\...etc.) cannot be modified without admin rights



grzegorz914 said:


> It would be good if the E-Sys Launcher Pro was checking which FDL Codes are already activated and marked it.


See my comments re toggle functionality in the first page. It would be a huge undertaking to do so.


----------



## cicirtap (Sep 7, 2013)

I need it!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## aknight720 (Oct 5, 2015)

Find attached my cheat codes on the latest coding of an F30 320D ED with HU_CHAMP2.

Added also are the defaults not only the changes, NOTE: The defaults are my original values and may not be the same as factory defaults.

All MODs are tested and working on my vehicle.

Sources:

shawnsheridan
F30_Cheat_Sheet_20120616.pdf
F30_Coding_Reference_Guide_v1.6.pdf
me

NOTE: Rename attachment from FDLCodes.pdf to FDLCodes.xml and place into your E-Sys Launcher folder.

NOTES for TokenMaster:
1. Is it possible to detect conflicting codes? e.g. in my CheatSheet I have both ON and OFF options, obviously its not good idea to select both or the changes will be overwritten
2. Can you carry on parsing the FDLCodes.xml for cheats for the same CAFD instead stopping at the first section, e.g.

```
cafd id="00000794" name="FEM_BODY"
    code description="Angel Eyes Parking Light Brightness 50%"
...
...
...
  cafd id="00000A3F" name="IHKA"
    code description="Air Recirculate Remember Last Setting (OFF) DEFAULT"
      group id="3002"
        function start="0" end="0" mask="00000001b" Nicht_Aktiv /function
      /group
    /code
...
...
...
  cafd id="00000794" name="FEM_BODY"
    code description="Angel Eyes Parking Light Brightness 100%"
      group id="3062"
        function start="68" end="68" mask="11111111b">64 /function
        function start="79" end="79" mask="11111111b">64 /function
      /group
    /code
```
Currently only the 1st instance of cafd id="00000794" gets parsed, this would enable us to keep our changes in another section of the file instead of having to merge at the correct section.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> Thank you guys. New update was just released with your cheat codes added. I updated the OP with the new FDLCodes.xml. Massive addition :thumbup:
> 
> Release notes and my field notes on E-Sys 3.27.1: http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2015/10/e-sys-launcher-243-pro-and-premium-and.html


As people are submitting various codes for different car platforms, would you consider adding a platform/car series meta element that the contributor would code in their entries, and then esys would only display the applicable cheat codes based on the car series entered in Esys launcher ?

Of course all the contributors would have to modify their existing entries, but that can easily be done with a global search and replace... It would have to be a multi value entry to allow different car series and maybe support regex ? I am not sure at which entry cafd, code, group it would be needed. :thumbup: or :thumbdwn:

Examples:


car-series="F030,F082"
car-series="All"
car-series="F08x" (here uses a regex)
or any combination of the above.

Note: wrapping code with

```
displays properly!
[PHP]<FDL>
  <cafd id="00001A33" name="DSC" car-series="F030,F082">
    < code description="Euro MDM: Coding US Spec Cars">
	<group id="3000">
        
        <function start="12" end="12" mask="00000011b">ECE</function>
       </group> 
    [/CODE]
  </cafd>
</FDL>
```


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

aboulfad said:


> As people are submitting various codes for different car platforms, would you consider adding a platform/car series meta element that the contributor would code in their entries, and then esys would only display the applicable cheat codes based on the car series entered in Esys launcher ?


That's a good point. I had asked the same question.

Using again the coding for NGHB as an example, multiple car series use the same ECUs (say, LHM or FEM_BODY) but the relevant settings for NGHB are different for different series.

TM had suggested specifying the relevant series and other requirements in the FDL description, but this would become unwieldy quickly, which is why I listed the requirements separately in post #22. However, this gets lost once the files are merged.

If segmenting the applicable codes by car series is not easy to implement, this might perhaps be achieved by adding a comment section in the FDL Review window. The latter might in fact be needed anyhow, since some coding might depend on the specific hardware rather than just on the series. For example, most of the coding relating to the headlights (e.g. turning the amber signal lights off) is different depending on whether the car has Xenons or LEDs.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Hardware differences for same car series, or different equipped cars in same series does pose that additional challenge as you describe @dmnc02, but at least having a car-series/hardware/... meta element would decrease the clutter one would see when using this cool feature and maybe prevent some people coding wrong entries for their cars. Shawn also mentioned earlier another simple approach of keeping separate files but that could quickly become unmanageable.

Anyways, of course it all depends if TM thinks this is worth coding and maybe he's thinking damn i should remove this feature


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

This is getting better and better ... 

The addition of a "Comment" field in the FDL Review window might be all that is needed to take care of additional information that might be too idiosyncratic to try to structure.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks TokenMaster, your next release, show pretty good.

New modules:

```
<cafd id="0000023F" name="GKEB23">
[CODE]
      <group id="3000">
        <function start="0" end="0" mask="01000000b">01</function>
		<function start="1" end="1" mask="00000001b">01</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
	[CODE]
      <group id="3000">
        <function start="1" end="1" mask="10000000b">01</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
  </cafd>

<cafd id="00000223" name="TRSVC">
[CODE]
      <group id="3000">
        <function start="114" end="114" mask="11111111b">FF</function>
		<function start="115" end="115" mask="11111111b">FF</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
  </cafd>

<cafd id="000006C6" name="VDC1_01">
	[CODE]
      <group id="3001">
        <function start="0" end="0" mask="00010000b">01</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
	</cafd>

<cafd id="00000076" name="HKL_III">
[CODE]
      <group id="3010">
        <function start="0" end="0" mask="00001000b">01</function>
		<function start="2" end="2" mask="00000100b">01</function>
		<function start="2" end="2" mask="00001000b">01</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
  </cafd>

<cafd id="0000157F" name="HKFM">
 [CODE]
      <group id="3010">
        <function start="0" end="0" mask="00001000b">01</function>
		<function start="2" end="2" mask="00000100b">01</function>
		<function start="2" end="2" mask="00001000b">01</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
  </cafd>
```


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> For next release:
> 
> New attribute: series can be applied on the cafd node level, or the code level (takes precedence).
> New attribute: author. This will make it easier to maintain the XML and can be used as filter as well. Please start using this attribute.


Great! :thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> This is getting better and better ...
> 
> The addition of a "Comment" field in the FDL Review window might be all that is needed to take care of additional information that might be too idiosyncratic to try to structure.


Like so?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TokenMaster said:


> Like so?


Wonderful!


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

code description="Goodbaye/Wellcome screen display as MPM Logo" 
the first function start not is correct:

This is fixed. please overwrite. :thumbup:

```
<cafd id="00000069" name="KOMBI L6 BO 6WA">
	[CODE]
	<group id="300B">
           <function start="29" end="29" mask="01000000b">Aktiv</function>
	   <function start="30" end="30" mask="11110000b">Aktiv</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
```


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

My long overdue contribution for EuroMDM for F8x. I have entered the Euro2 MDM variant as described in the source link below ! Although the two parameters (C_Laenderkennung, CTpmsMarket ) dont need to be coded as the US default values are ("US", "US"), i left them there in case someone wants to change them to ("ECE", "EU").


```

```


```
<cafd id="00001A33" name="DSC" author="aboulfad" series="F030">
    [CODE]
	  <group id="3000">
        
        <function start="12" end="12" mask="00000011b" comment="Set this parameter to ECE" >ECE</function>
      </group> 
      <group id="3008">
        
        <function start="3" end="3" mask="00000001b">US</function>
        	
        <function start="3" end="3" mask="00000010b">enable</function>
        
        <function start="3" end="3" mask="00010000b">enable</function>
        
        <function start="6" end="6" mask="11111111b">50kpa</function>
        
        <function start="7" end="7" mask="11111111b">80kpa</function>
        
        <function start="8" end="8" mask="11111111b">20%</function>
        
        <function start="11" end="11" mask="11111111b">15%</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
  </cafd>
```


```
<cafd id="00001A33" name="DSC" author="aboulfad" series="F030">
    [CODE]
	  <group id="3000">
        
        <function start="12" end="12" mask="00000011b" >US</function>
      </group> 
      <group id="3008">
        
        <function start="3" end="3" mask="00000001b">US</function>
        	
        <function start="3" end="3" mask="00000010b">disable</function>
        
        <function start="3" end="3" mask="00010000b">disable</function>
        
        <function start="6" end="6" mask="11111111b">100kpa</function>
        
        <function start="7" end="7" mask="11111111b">200kpa</function>
        
        <function start="8" end="8" mask="11111111b">25%</function>
        
        <function start="11" end="11" mask="11111111b">20%</function>
      </group>
    [/CODE]
  </cafd>
```


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> ...


Hi TM, i noticed that if there is more than one entry for the same cafd id in the .xml file, only the first one is displayed.

This happened when i appended my Euro2 MDM code to the .xml file, and only the first entry (coded by ruben_17non) showed up in Esys. I used another entry as the ECU name used in the first entry didn't correspond to my ECU:

ruben_17non entry:

```
<cafd id="00001A33" name="DSC_CT02M">
```

aboulfad entry:

```
<cafd id="00001A33" name="DSC">
```


Does the name element matter or not, its the same ECU ID though? thanks !


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

ruben_17non said:


> ...


Ola ruben,
where did you get this EuroDSC snipplet and for what platform does it apply ?


```
<cafd id="00001A33" name="DSC_CT02M">
		
		[CODE]
			<group id="3000">
				<function start="12" end="12" mask="00000011b">ECE</function>
			</group>
		[/CODE]
	</cafd>
```


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Cheat codes to enable NGHB on F15/F16/F85/F86 and F30/31 LCI will soon be available


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Launchers 2.5.0 is now out, with features discussed previously and then some. I've been waiting for update, it took a while, but finally came through.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> Launchers 2.5.0 is now out, with features discussed previously and then some. I've been waiting for update, it took a while, but finally came through.


UPDATE2: seems the "series" handling is a bit funky, so the drop down list is filled based on the "Aktivbedingung" entries in the cafd files, and then if it matches what the coder coded in the "series" tag, then its filtered.. so the coders will have to check the "Aktivbedingung" section and update their submissions?

UPDATE1: seems new UI additions require Esys 3.27 ! but the series tag doesnt work, i set few entries to F080, but only F030 shows in the filter series drop down, and there is no F030 aside in the comment at the beginning of the file which i also removed...

cant sleep so i thought to check the latest version, thank you ! I am using Esys 2.6.1, and cant get the new filters (author, series, ...). I modified the FDLCodes.xml file to add the new meta tags but nothing shows in the Esys UI. I knew Esys is loading the new file as I also modified one of the data elements. The changelog refers to premium v 98, but the download link is 97.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I messed up 3.24 and 3.26 in that the codes for filter didn't get carried over. New version is out which fixes this, but it looks like you are using 3.27.1 now, in which case, you don't need the new version.

The series uses main series, which means F80 is bundled with F020. Yes, the series filter values are derived from CAFD files, so what you see in there corresponds to "FP Info" node, which works the way I described it.


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey thanks for the new codes.
I've coded on my F32 the water moter temp in Kombi. It correctly display the diagram but the indicator stay always on full left (cold).
Have I to code something else to make it working?

Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Cheat codes have grown significantly and the most popular request is to have a separate file for codes. It's now possible for each contributors to have their own file. All cheat codes are now inside a folder named FDLCodes and you can select which cheat codes are loaded at run time. Additionally, accented characters are now properly supported. Botho provided a cheat codes in French.









Name of the file is used in the display and will also be used if the "author" attribute is missing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> Cheat codes have grown significantly and the most popular request is to have a separate file for codes. It's now possible for each contributors to have their own file. All cheat codes are now inside a folder named FDLCodes and you can select which cheat codes are loaded at run time. Additionally, accented characters are now properly supported. Botho provided a cheat codes in French.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Great Work :thumbup:

I updated "ruben_17non.xml" with any modules:
https://mega.nz/#!DZsFTC6a!kypwa7szeHPkQAyke7whus7Mn3JAxiHjqbVsXfIJXAY
Very soon i post also in spanish.

if anyone need Codes for any other module, and you not know how add codes, let me know cafid of your module Just pic, and i can add.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> ...It's now possible for each contributors to have their own file. ...


Thats awesome, thank you! but we need some mechanism that we can submit our updated contributions to you in an easy centralized fashion! I can volunteer and setup something, an online private git repo ? or maybe something easier like a shared dropbox folder where we store the files so you can access them ?

In the meantime, here's an updated/cleaned version of my file. (pls rename pdf to xml)


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

What is the currently available latest version?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> What is the currently available latest version?


http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> What is the currently available latest version?


check TM's blog, but the latest is Launcher Premium 2.5.3 Build 108.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

aboulfad said:


> Thats awesome, thank you! but we need some mechanism that we can submit our updated contributions to you in an easy centralized fashion! I can volunteer and setup something, an online private git repo ? or maybe something easier like a shared dropbox folder where we store the files so you can access them ?
> 
> In the meantime, here's an updated/cleaned version of my file. (pls rename pdf to xml)


If you have a host, I can implement a "Live Update"/Check for new version thingy


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> If you have a host, I can implement a "Live Update"/Check for new version thingy


sorry no host  but if your thingy wants to check for a new version of these files, then storing them in a centralized place like dropbox could work instead of a host ? futhermore dropbox support API in various languages if you really want to be fancy !

or we just upload the files here like I and ruben have done, i feel bad you add a nice feature (FDLCodes) and we bombard you with even more :dunno:


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

TokenMaster please clear you mailbox. I need to send you a message.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

aboulfad said:


> sorry no host  but if your thingy wants to check for a new version of these files, then storing them in a centralized place like dropbox could work instead of a host ? futhermore dropbox support API in various languages if you really want to be fancy !
> 
> or we just upload the files here like I and ruben have done, i feel bad you add a nice feature (FDLCodes) and we bombard you with even more :dunno:


I'll check Dropbox and see if we don't infringe any legal stuff 



SanDiegoF12 said:


> TokenMaster please clear you mailbox. I need to send you a message.


Made some space. Hopefully, it's not about the PRO


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> I'll check Dropbox and see if we don't infringe any legal stuff
> )


ah gotcha ... hence why you asked for a host. I'd gladly put one up but I am petrified that you can hack your way into my personal home network 

what about Mega, they also support APIs i think, and/or with their megasync (similar to dropbox but ther are in nz), you probably dont need to implement anything. We share a sync folder, that whenever an update is made, it is available to all. And it seems that we already store our favorite sw there ;-)


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> I'll check Dropbox and see if we don't infringe any legal stuff


Hi TM, I see you will deliver an update to premium soon, on the other forum we setup this https://github.com/thisisdave/bmw-f/tree/master/cheats as a place to store the cheats but unsure if the owner contacted the other individual submitters or not.

In any case I have updated my submission and would be great if you can include it in the upcoming release of premium. Thank you!

PS: an OT question, what does it mean when Esys displays "unk_param_0" (unknown param?) for a previously known parameter in an newer version of the cafd?


----------



## packetpilot (May 13, 2016)

Here's my contribution:
https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/blob/master/cheats/packetpilot.xml

Apologies as I've changed my GitHub name from thsisdave to packetpilot (and wish I could do the same on bimmerpost, but may as well just register a new username since this has barely any history).

I've not contacted the other individual authors but would be happy to give them commit privs so that we can keep things in a somewhat-sane VCS.

Hopefully TM et. al are down with that!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I have to add a feature to allow downloading of these codes straight from the Launcher. Thanks y'all.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I have to add a feature to allow downloading of these codes straight from the Launcher. Thanks y'all.


Hi
Great.
Im very happy to look to you here 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> I have to add a feature to allow downloading of these codes straight from the Launcher. Thanks y'all.


Should I upload my Cheat Codes to Github, then?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Should I upload my Cheat Codes to Github, then?


Yes, we need a Single Repository.


----------



## packetpilot (May 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, we need a Single Repository.


I'd be happy if we could use what exists at https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f (am open to changing the name of the repo FWIW) and add collaborators for the actual code & readme. The wiki in the project is set up for anyone to contribute to, so that could be nice as well). That said, pull requests are open to anyone but I'd rather validate the actual authors of pre-existing cheat XML files via addition as a collaborator.

Or if another repo makes more sense, then so be it, happy to contribute to that.

Pull requests in the present repo should be open to anyone as-is. so even if it moves to something new, we can use my repo until the new one's up/active.

The latest cheat codes in there (other than my own) are based on what's in the Pro launcher I got last week.

[edit: maybe 'bmw-fdl' makes more sense as a repo name?]


----------



## packetpilot (May 13, 2016)

Also, to be honest, I struggled a bit regarding special characters in the code descriptions getting in the way, and also had questions wrt tabs v. spaces, and whether there are any parsing requirements around them. There doesn't seem to be much consistency moving across from cheats between one author and the other, and I'm not saying the repo would 'need' style guidelines...

What I'm getting to is, does anyone know what's required of the XML formatting? What can break it? If so, I can put together another quick readme for the cheats directory.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

thisisdave said:


> Also, to be honest, I struggled a bit regarding special characters in the code descriptions getting in the way, and also had questions wrt tabs v. spaces, and whether there are any parsing requirements around them. There doesn't seem to be much consistency moving across from cheats between one author and the other, and I'm not saying the repo would 'need' style guidelines...
> 
> What I'm getting to is, does anyone know what's required of the XML formatting? What can break it? If so, I can put together another quick readme for the cheats directory.


I am sure there are rules somewhere. I used to know them. Other than underscores "_" and parentheses, I stayed away from special characters. I know extra spaces can break xml (eg, start="2 "). Outside of quotes, the spaces and tabs due not matter.

I just first tested in IE and then confirmed references in E-sys.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

thisisdave said:


> Also, to be honest, I struggled a bit regarding special characters in the code descriptions getting in the way, and also had questions wrt tabs v. spaces, and whether there are any parsing requirements around them. There doesn't seem to be much consistency moving across from cheats between one author and the other, and I'm not saying the repo would 'need' style guidelines...
> 
> What I'm getting to is, does anyone know what's required of the XML formatting? What can break it? If so, I can put together another quick readme for the cheats directory.


XML with special characters need to be properly encoded, either the special characters, or the file itself as UTF-8. It must be fully XML compliant, so space, tabs or new line/carriage return doesn't matter, it's all the same whitespace.

If you can move all existing cheat codes in the new repo, that would be great. I need it finalized in the next few days. I already implemented Code Update using the old repo for testing.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I use both Notepad and VS.NET to create/edit XML files, but you can use other XML editors. XMLNotepad is a good, free option. And yes, checking the file using IE is a nice tip. You'll immediately if something is wrong with the XML.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> XML with special characters need to be properly encoded, either the special characters, or the file itself as UTF-8. It must be fully XML compliant, so space, tabs or new line/carriage return doesn't matter, it's all the same whitespace.
> 
> If you can move all existing cheat codes in the new repo, that would be great. I need it finalized in the next few days. I already implemented Code Update using the old repo for testing.


Sweet!


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

3.28.1 exist? i not ask for share link, now 3.26.1 work fine.
only need information if exist or not and if have any change. (for me curiosity/knowledge base) jejejejejejje

PD: This new version of launcher show good ;-)
for any future release maybe will be interesant add new tab (like coding new tab) near in VO edit, with VO list (with search function).
this help for add new VO to the car.
in asap etk, is possible donwload updated VO list in all languages.
maybe the best is if is possible take data in "new tab" of external pdf or XML (Downloaded VO) with this is possible each user download and use VO in your language and keep updated.
but i not know if implement this is dificult or take much time for you. and maybe not is interesant for the rest of users.


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ruben_17non said:


> 3.28.1 exist? i not ask for share link, now 3.26.1 work fine.
> only need information if exist or not and if have any change. (for me curiosity/knowledge base) jejejejejejje


Yes, it was just released by BMW AG.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, it was just released by BMW AG.


Any release notes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Any release notes?


None I have seen.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Release notes in Deutsch
View attachment E-Sys 3.28 Release Notes.pdf


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> Release notes in Deutsch
> View attachment 580305


So minimum of Psdzdata 3.59.3.


----------



## packetpilot (May 13, 2016)

TokenMaster said:


> If you can move all existing cheat codes in the new repo, that would be great. I need it finalized in the next few days. I already implemented Code Update using the old repo for testing.


Was on vaca for a few days. Repo is up-to-date, at least as far as what I have, which was a Pro launcher provided about two weeks ago from you. Unsure whether other authors have active updates, but they're welcome to submit pull requests if so (or request collaborator access).

My code will probably update fairly regularly (at least until I'm back at work), so an inbuilt mechanism to update's great.

Should it become sensible for the cheat files to become renamed in some more easily-slurpable [edit: by the launcher] list of filenames, we can think about a Rakefile that ingests any author.xml flle and excretes {00..ff}.xml into some other pre-commit generated launcher ingestion directory that humans would generally keep their hands out of. I suppose if the list of contributors doesn't grow very regularly, we wouldn't need this, but if we want to foster more contribution, it may make sense sooner than later. (I wouldn't know though; I'm new here.) 
Someone who actually knows what they're doing with ruby could also potentially ensure such a Rakefile would purge, or at least flag, any duplicate cheats. Just thinking out loud here.

Will stand by for your green-light to change name (if desired) since F-gen chassis isn't the correct scope; would rather not break any programmatic reliance on the name if it already exists. Open to other names; bmw-fdl is the only name I can think of that isn't some silly reference to a Game Genie


----------



## cataha (Sep 19, 2010)

TokenMaster said:


> Release notes in Deutsch
> View attachment 580305


Thanks....


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I add any codes and NBT_EVO


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ruben_17non said:


> I add any codes and NBT_EVO


Thanks. Please upload to https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/tree/master/cheats

Online update is using this repo.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> Thanks. Please upload to https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/tree/master/cheats
> 
> Online update is using this repo.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

I am running E-Sys 3.28.1 and E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 and after much reading, have successfully coded my car. Baby steps and have only done the boot logo so far...but thank you everyone for your help so far!!

One error I am getting is that nothing ever shows up in the Cheat Codes area of the FDL Editor. I load a .ncd file but the cheat code area doesn't populate and I get an 'Unknown Error...' in the lower box.

I've tried reinstalling E-Sys & E-Sys Launcher, and even deleting the FreeToken file but no luck. 

Any ideas what is wrong?

Cheers


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rob_Korea said:


> I am running E-Sys 3.28.1 and E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 and after much reading, have successfully coded my car. Baby steps and have only done the boot logo so far...but thank you everyone for your help so far!!
> 
> One error I am getting is that nothing ever shows up in the Cheat Codes area of the FDL Editor. I load a .ncd file but the cheat code area doesn't populate and I get an 'Unknown Error...' in the lower box.
> 
> ...


There are not Cheat Codes for every ECU. Make sure to check box to auto-fetch.

Coding Made Easier (Cheat Codes in E-Sys Launcher)


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, I tried that also. Checking the auto-fetch box and/or pressing refresh gives the 'unknown error...'.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rob_Korea said:


> Yes, I tried that also. Checking the auto-fetch box and/or pressing refresh gives the 'unknown error...'.


Can you post screenshot?


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

It turns out that it is just that one .ncd file that will not load cheat codes. I did a bunch of coding last night and all other .ncd files that I worked on had their respective cheat codes show up.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rob_Korea said:


> It turns out that it is just that one .ncd file that will not load cheat codes. I did a bunch of coding last night and all other .ncd files that I worked on had their respective cheat codes show up.


I cannot tell for sure, based on image, but I believe that is HU_NBT; that ECU will have many Cheat Codes.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I cannot tell for sure, based on image, but I believe that is HU_NBT; that ECU will have many Cheat Codes.


That is correct, but they are not showing up. Cheat codes populate for all other ECUs, but for some reason I only get 'Unknown Error...' on HU_NBT.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rob_Korea said:


> That is correct, but they are not showing up. Cheat codes populate for all other ECUs, but for some reason I only get 'Unknown Error...' on HU_NBT.


Then you must not have latest *.xml's.










You can download them here.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Then you must not have latest *.xml's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers! I will have a look at it.


----------



## Buidinhminh (Nov 16, 2016)

I can not start ESYS Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 because i do not activation code

please can you help me looking for where activation code free?

thanks all


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Buidinhminh said:


> I can not start ESYS Launcher Premium V2.6.2.124 because i do not activation code
> 
> please can you help me looking for where activation code free?
> 
> thanks all


Launcher PREMIUM Activation Code is Free from Developer. Email TokenMaster and wait for his response.


----------



## Buidinhminh (Nov 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Launcher PREMIUM Activation Code is Free from Developer. Email TokenMaster and wait for his response.


Thank you very much.I going to create email sent to tokenMaster now.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, I need help, I don't know how, but I did something to my Esys Launcher PRO, and now FDL Cheat Codes are loading only for some modules, and they are not all.
For example, until now, for NBT EVO, I had options for BMW APPS, APPLE ENCH.... , but now I don't have them anymore.
Can someone help me? How to clear all and add good files?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

larry_bml said:


> Hello, I need help, I don't know how, but I did something to my Esys Launcher PRO, and now FDL Cheat Codes are loading only for some modules, and they are not all.
> For example, until now, for NBT EVO, I had options for BMW APPS, APPLE ENCH.... , but now I don't have them anymore.
> Can someone help me? How to clear all and add good files?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Have you checked authors in Launcher? Is auto-fetch selected? Do you see ECU's in directory xml's that are not displaying in E-sys?


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hmm... I think I saw in release notes for Esys Launcher Premium that at 2.7.x version is needed to get some bug fixes related to "Unknown Error" when reading cheat sheets. For some reason, my rig has Esys 3.28.1 but some Launcher Premium 2.6.x (don't have it with me for specific number). I'm also getting only "Unknown Error" using this 3.28.1 / 2.6.x combo on all the .xml's downloaded yesterday from the repo.

So I'm thinking I need to update my Esys Launcher Premium without changing Esys installed version? Is it possible to successfully update just Esys Launcher Premium without getting Esys problems, and is that likely to solve the problem I have with reading the cheat files? Do I have to get a new token after such an update?

Thanks for advice!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

TLKM3 said:


> Hmm... I think I saw in release notes for Esys Launcher Premium that at 2.7.x version is needed to get some bug fixes related to "Unknown Error" when reading cheat sheets. For some reason, my rig has Esys 3.28.1 but some Launcher Premium 2.6.x (don't have it with me for specific number). I'm also getting only "Unknown Error" using this 3.28.1 / 2.6.x combo on all the .xml's downloaded yesterday from the repo.
> 
> So I'm thinking I need to update my Esys Launcher Premium without changing Esys installed version? Is it possible to successfully update just Esys Launcher Premium without getting Esys problems, and is that likely to solve the problem I have with reading the cheat files? Do I have to get a new token after such an update?
> 
> Thanks for advice!


You can separately install Launcher or E-sys without affecting the other. You will not need a new token. Make sure you correctly downloaded Cheat Files; test by opening in internet explorer.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

two questions:

1] is there any easy way , like export or any tool to create own fdl cheat code list?
2] why there is not only one master fdl cheat code xml ? cant happen duplicity in from other files?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> two questions:
> 
> 1] is there any easy way , like export or any tool to create own fdl cheat code list?
> 2] why there is not only one master fdl cheat code xml ? cant happen duplicity in from other files?


1. No.
2. Multiple Authors


----------



## tokentopor (Nov 11, 2017)

*can run e-sys launch under windows 10 x64?*

can run e-sys launch under windows 10 x64?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tokentopor said:


> can run e-sys launch under windows 10 x64?


Yes, no problem to do so.


----------

